
Show HN: A fullscreen HSL color picker (mousemove/scroll) - ruiramos
http://hsl.ruiramos.com/
======
ruiramos
Something I did as an introduction to Functional Reactive Programming (with
Bacon.js) but that I guess it might be useful for some designers who like
their colors big. Click to lock the current color/copy the values. Code here:
[https://github.com/ruiramos/hsl](https://github.com/ruiramos/hsl)

------
brudgers
Adding the instructions to the display might improve user experience and make
for an interesting design problem.

~~~
ruiramos
thanks, I will! :)

